# [solved] WLAN-Einstellung - Wie bitte einrichten?

## Motorroller

Ich habe mich schon ein wenig in die Materie eingelesen und bin gewiss kein Linux-Neuling, habe aber vorher nur mit Debian hantiert.

Mein Gentoo ist bis zur Konsole soweit installiert. Nun würde ich gern mein WLAN einrichten.

Über ndiswrapper habe ich den Treiber bereits installiert und kann auch mit

```
iwconfig wlan0 scan 
```

meinen AP sehen.

Vorab einmal meine Daten für den Zugang:

essid:     Berlaner-ak

WEP-Schlüssel:   12345678901234567890123456   (ist natürlich ausgedacht)

Folgendermaßen bin ich bislang vorgegangen.

1.) Erstellen eines Links mit dem Namen net.waln0 auf net.eth0

2.) In der /etc/conf.d/net folgendes eingegeben:

```
config_wlan0=( "192.168.2.90 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

route_wlan0=( "192.168.2.250" )
```

3.) Eine Datei /etc/conf.c/wireless angelegt und folgendes eingegeben:

```
essid_wlan0="Berlaner-ak"

key_Berlaner-ak="12345678901234567890123456"

mode_wlan0="Managed"
```

Wenn ich nun /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 ausführe, dann sagt mir Gentoo folgendes:

```
* Starting wlan0

/etc/conf.d/wireless: line 3: key_Berlaner-ak=12345678901234567890123456: command not found

* Configuring wireless network for wlan0

* Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

Wo liegt mein Denkfehler bzw. akzeptiert er nicht den Key, den ich angebe?

Komisch ist auch, dass ich bei der Befehlsfolge

```
iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwconfig wlan0 essid Berlaner-ak

iwconfig wlan0 key restricted 12345678901234567890123456

ifconfig wlan0 up
```

zwar sehe, dass mein USB-Stick blinkt, aber ich bekomme dann dennoch keine Verbindung zum AP. 

Als kleine Nebenbemerkung:

Ich habe auch eine Netzwerkkarte drin, als eth0 definiert. Die funktioniert seit der Konfiguration von WLAN0 auch nicht mehr richtig. Ich bekomme zumindest darüber keine Verbindung zum Netz.Last edited by Motorroller on Tue Aug 22, 2006 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> essid_wlan0="Berlaner-ak"
> 
> ...

 

Es kann sein, dass du in der zweiten Zeile den Bindestrich durch einen Unterstrich ersetzen musst.

----------

## Motorroller

soweit so gut. Er kann wlan0 erst einmal ohne Probleme starten. Aber wenn ich ihm nun sage, er soll einen Ping auf meinen WLAN-Router machen, also 

ping 192.168.2.250

dann fragt er mich, ob ich einen broadcast ping, also ping -b meine. Danach kommt aber keine Antwort vom ROuter.

Wenn ich die normale Karte eth0 probiere, kann ich auch nur noch einen Ping auf das Standardgateway machen, komme aber nicht ins Netz.

Muss ich noch irgendwo was einstellen, damit ich ins Netz komme? Muss ich einen host eintragen, oder so etwas in die Richtung?

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> config_wlan0=( "192.168.2.90 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
> 
> ...

 

versuche doch mal so

```
config_wlan0=(192.168.2.90/24)

route_wlan0=(default via 192.168.2.250)
```

----------

## Motorroller

Das kann ich gern versuchen. Aber wie kommt es, dass ich nach der Installation der WLAN-Treiber auch mit meiner normalen Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr ins Netz komme, was vorher jedoch wunderbar funktioniert hat? Blockieren sich die beiden? Muss ich eine Karte evtl. wieder deaktivieren?

Nebenbei gefragt, wie bekomme ich den Befehl

```
rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

wieder rückgängig. Würde nämlich gern testen, ob die normale Karte wieder geht, wenn ich WLAN abschalte.

----------

## tuxian

Ja weil es nur einen default-GW geben darf.

Ich würde ifplug für die LAN-Verbindung empfehlen.

Sobald das Kabel abgesteckt wird wird die LAN-Verbindung deaktiviert.

Oder manuell die LAN-Verbindung immer deaktivieren wenn du die WLAN-Verbindung startest.

----------

## b3cks

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> Nebenbei gefragt, wie bekomme ich den Befehl
> 
> ```
> rc-update add net.wlan0 default
> ```
> ...

 

```
rc-update del net.wlan0
```

Easy, isn't it?   :Wink: 

Gruß

----------

## Motorroller

So weit, so gut. 

Ich habe mittlerweile eine Verbindung zum Router, kann ihn also anpingen, aber ich bekomme keine Verbindung nach draußen.

Unter Windows ist das Default-Gateway die 192.168.2.250, und das habe ich auch in Linux eingerichtet, aber ich komme nicht nach draußen, obwohl die Verbindung zum Router scheinbar steht.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> So weit, so gut. 
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile eine Verbindung zum Router, kann ihn also anpingen, aber ich bekomme keine Verbindung nach draußen.
> 
> Unter Windows ist das Default-Gateway die 192.168.2.250, und das habe ich auch in Linux eingerichtet, aber ich komme nicht nach draußen, obwohl die Verbindung zum Router scheinbar steht.

 

nimms mir nicht übel, 

aber solangsam solltest Du Dich mal mit der Dokumentation auseinandersetzen. 

Da steht auch wie man einen korrekten Nameserver einstellt!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=0

----------

## Motorroller

Warum sollte ich Dir das übel nehmen. Übel nehme ich meinem Rechner, dass er selten das macht, was ich von ihm will, aber da ähneln wir uns eben einfach nur ein wenig.   :Razz: 

Und außerdem hat es mir doch geholfen und nichts anderes wollte ich. Habe nun die Zeile

```
dns_servers_Berlaner_ak=( "192.168.2.250" )
```

in die /etc/conf.d/wireless hinzugefügt, wlan0 neu gestartet und schon geht's. Besten Dank noch einmal.

----------

